

Google pushes Portable Native Client to secure native cloud - equark
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/04/15/google_hpc_donation/

======
equark
This title doesn't match the one on The Register, but I think captures the
important piece of news: Google appears to be exploring using the Portable
Native Client to secure third-party native code running on their compute
infrastructure.

I've always been wondering when/if Google would make this move, and they
appear to have done it. If Google has the patience, PNaCL seems like a bold
longterm play both to secure code on the client (more dubious because of
browser fragmentation) and in the cloud.

------
Julie188
I'm not sure that more compute power = more science breakthroughs (scientific
research is kinda screwed up the way it forces scientists to always validate
their hypothesis of lose grant funding) ... but it can't hurt.

